# Ron Gleason comment



## TimV (Jun 14, 2010)

Pastor Gleason is one of the best men in the PCA, and he has some really good stuff on the Aquila Report today:

The PCA


----------



## JBaldwin (Jun 14, 2010)

Thank you for the link, Tim. After reading this article, I finally took some time to look at the PCA Strategic Plan and listen to Bryan Chapell's video. 

In addition to what has already been mentioned in other threads, I noticed some items that concern me:

- The "taxing" of churches in order to have a vote in the GA. This is no more, In my humble opinion, than an attempt to strengthen the central power of the GA. I don't believe this is the purpose of the GA. Today, the small amount of money given to the GA to fund its programs will only grow to a large portion of money to fund programs. Once the GA realizes it can take money from the pockets of the local churches, it will keep asking for more. 

- Safe haven for groups to express their views. This should stay at the local church level. While the current process if often stressful and frustrating, it forces men to their knees. 
- Giving the denonminations a place to vote democratically on issues. There is a also a good reason why there is representative government in the PCA. We should not be pushing for mob rule, even on a small scale.

My biggest concern overall is that I have not heard much said about repentance. While we should address our problems, is it the best approach to do so by plans? Or should we as an entire denomination go to our knees and beg God for solutions?

---------- Post added at 11:08 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:01 AM ----------

Do you know where I can find a copy of the complete strategic plan? All I can find on the PCA website is a narrative analysis and lots of positive comments. If the strategic plan was so great, they wouldn't need to sell it.


----------

